# Cutest Puppies in the WORLD! (Post 'em up & brag)



## Dog_Shrink

I am now going on my 4th week with our new pup. She was from Rom-Ger-Am Rottweiler rescue near Latrobe PA. Shs is just the cutest little fuzzy butt of a stinker. She is definately Rott and by looking at the rest of the litter possibly with a little burnese mountain dog. She has totally learned her name (at 11 weeks old), pretty much house trained (knows where to go and how to get there) she'll hold it forever, doesn't nip at hands or pants or none of that puppy stuff you'd expect (it's almost disappointing) and she is sooo smart. She's "the watcher" of our pack and I often find myself asking her "why so serious sista"? One of the best pups I've ever owned. 

Well Here's Little Luna Girl



































(First Pic I got of her from the rescue that she came from in West Va.


----------



## Shaina

Cutest puppy in the world? Hmm...

Could be Mira!









or

Could be Kimmy! (she was SO darn cute!)









poor Web came pre-grown...no puppy pics for him...but I'm guessing he would have been in the running as well!


----------



## Laurelin

Oh gosh... 

Beau was ADORABLE.



















Rose was pretty cute too.










And Nard...


----------



## Laurelin

Summer:










And of course... Mia! (she's so tiny here!)


----------



## MoosMom

My moo when he USED to be small....


----------



## RaeganW

Gatsby's puppy picture off his breeder's website, taken by his previous owner.










As you can see, even as a puppy he was all legs.

PS - Kim-puppy is SICKENINGLY cute. Go gangly!


----------



## FilleBelle

I haven't had a puppy in a decade, so I don't have any pictures to contribute. Just wanted to say that Luna's fuzzy ears are TOO CUTE!


----------



## Inga

Dog_Shrink That is definitely cuteness wrapped up in a fuzzy suit.  Can't wait to see more pictures of your lovely baby.

oh but if we are going with oldies but goodies, I am adding these 2 boys. 








That is Oliver at 5 months

and Carsten at 8 weeks


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

I've never seen Kim's puppy pics before! I never knew she looked so different as a pup!

The first pic of moo is the cutest thing! I want to smush him and cuddle him!


----------



## AdrianVall

I wanna play!

Here's Buddy.










Here's Buddy and Bailey.


----------



## tirluc

'k...if we're going to talk about puppy cuteness here...sorry, guys, these guys have it "paws" down.....

Titch and Zaida....









just Titch (he has this thing about kissing puppies)...









but, of course, we can't forget his mama, Tir....(never could decide which one was cuter)


----------



## lovemygreys

I'm kinda partial to our greyhound pup, Dash



























Her brother Captain was also adorable....then again, they all were too cute!


----------



## Pickleisaminidaschi

All I have is a picture of a picture. Because when my baby was a baby, I didn't have a good camera. I know I have other baby pictures out there, just can't find them now. But here is a picture, of a framed picture of Pickle
Nope, Can't get the picture of a picture to come out but just look at him:







If you really think about it he's cuter then all the puppies in the world right now. See what I mean? 
He's two now (My little baby's growing up!) and I have a terrible memory so I can remember he barley had accidents on the floor and barley cried when he was put in his crate.
We also did this thing, just me and my Pickle where I would run away from him and go around a building in a circle and he would follow me and eventually he got that if I went right and he went left I would run towards him instead of away from him. He's such a bright dog. He's so little, I could say he'll be a puppy forever!


----------



## Euphemism

He's not as fuzzy anymore  

But he's like a real person now instead of a puppydog!


----------



## Dog_Shrink

All I can say is AWWWWWWWW... all your pups are just so stinking cute in their own special way. I'm really glad I put this thread up I sure hope more people add to it...

Thanks guys... y'all satisfied my puppy jones for yet another day


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

Rebel was such an adorable puppy!! =D It's so hard to believe that he was actually this small at one time. 

He's about 9 weeks (?) here, maybe 8. I can't exactly remember. I just know he was cute! 









He was around 12 or 13 weeks in this picture. I love his little ears and wrinkly forehead.









Harleigh was already 3 months when I got her, so I don't have any pictures of her when she was a little puppy. She's still an adorable little puppy! I can't believe she's already 8 months! 

Hehe.. This was like 2 or 3 days after I got her. She looks so small.. compared to how big she is now. 









This is when she was a little bit older. Maybe about 4 1/2-5 months old? Not exactly sure. Her ears look so big in this picture. LOL.


----------



## BoxMeIn21

Baby Rowdy


----------



## cherryhill

here are my puppy pixs


----------



## misty073

My Harley boy(RIP)



















and my Maggie (she was 5 months when we got her)


----------



## Thracian

What a great thread! I love all these puppy photos. Cupid was two years old when I got him, but here are a couple of pictures of Clayton at around three months (I got him at eleven weeks old.)









*My fluffy boy*









*Checking out his mama (me)*









*All worn out after his first day home*


----------



## Hallie

3 months, so cute!-









Lol!-









After she got her first boo boo-









Scottie-


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

OOOO SO many cute puppies!! I think my brain's gonna explode from the cuteness overload!

Hallie was an adorable pup!

I didn't even know I had Truffles baby pics! I thought I'd lost them long ago but I found a couple! 

I thought she was one of the cutest puppies ever.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Popcorn


















And 2 Nias


----------



## digits mama

Iris...cause she was so teeny









Puddles..


----------



## Reacher

Here's mine!


----------



## Mama2BellaGrace

Awwww ALL of these pictures are sooo cute!!

Bella is still a puppy! But, I love to show her off!!


----------



## wabanafcr

Well, baby Viggo was pretty danged cute:









And then there was baby Cakey:









Baby Lefty:









And Baby Lucy (Mira's sister):


----------



## snickers mom

I have to brag about my Snickers! At 9 weeks when I got her, she took to her crate immediately! She was pretty much potty trained by 10 weeks and now at just under 6 months, she already knows, sit...stay...come....down....dance...roll over...shake!

Here is Snickers at 9 weeks in her Ewok phase:










Here is my girl at 13 weeks:










Here she is playing with her ball:










And here she is after playing all day on Labor Day:


----------



## Dog_Shrink

Awww too cute!!! those feathers on the nose are just TO DIE for cute... are those flat coated retrievers? Your little ewok pics are also just too precious. I never knew that westies looked like that when they were young.

We should get a calender printed and sell it on ebay (or if you're like me to the multipul various forums that you belong to  ). Donate most of the money to some shelters.


----------



## wabanafcr

Dog_Shrink said:


> Awww too cute!!! those feathers on the nose are just TO DIE for cute... are those flat coated retrievers?


Yeppers, those are my Flatcoats!


----------



## yom

MoosMom said:


> My moo when he USED to be small....


SOOOO adorable!!!! I love the mask


----------



## ioreks_mom

ok, so i officially love luna, moo, and puddles!! <3 i LOVE seeing all these puppy pictures!

here are my contributions:

iorek at 4 1/2 months when we got him









brom at 5 1/2 weeks 









and brom at 13 1/2 weeks (i personally think he is much cuter now!)


----------



## Aran

Pfft. Mystra trumps all.


----------



## PappyMom

Little Miss Roxy:



















Mr. Handsome Gizmo:


----------



## Dog_Shrink

OMG Pap puppies are tooo stinkin cue with those HGE fly away ears... I would love to see a phalene pup at that age.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

I thought I saw a polar bear cub! No wait! It was Iorek!


----------



## jcd

Here ya go Dog_Shrink. Here is another look you never saw of Bello. He was starving and very under weight when i took him as you will see. He is a guess of 3 months old here.
















Loves bottles









This is actually the day we brought him home in nov. of 07' in need of some FOOD!


----------



## luvntzus

I think Gingerbread was a really cute puppy:



















Btw, Clayton is adorable!


----------



## Marsh Muppet

Flying puppy!









Plotting a coup d'etat. 









You and what army?


----------



## pugmom

Isis was pretty cute as a baby


----------



## pugmom

But so was bishop 



















...and Chloe


----------



## Kat_Renee

Belvie-




































He was a super cute puppy!! Course, i'm not biased or anything.............


----------



## pugmom

oh and cant forget my Cyrus boy


----------



## Bentley'smom

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I thought I saw a polar bear cub! No wait! It was Iorek!


OMG me too! What a gorgeous gorgeous animal!!!!

Hi everyone, I am new here, Well, Bentley and I are new here. Bentley is a 1/2 Min Pin and 1/2 Havanese mix and he is 9 weeks old. he is our very first dog and I was so happy to find this forum and have been reading a few weeks. I hope you don't mind my posting his pic. All your furbabies are soooooo adorable!!!!! 


Sorry it is not a very good pick but here is my Bentley


----------



## ioreks_mom

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I thought I saw a polar bear cub! No wait! It was Iorek!


haha! he is a cutie-bum for sure! he was so super fluffy when he was a pup


----------



## princesstiffany

baby izzy 









baby koozie


----------



## princesstiffany

baby keno


----------



## princesstiffany

baby jack









baby jack and tillie

















baby jersey


----------



## princesstiffany

baby zoe


----------



## princesstiffany

baby tipsy

























those are all my puppies with their puppy pictures!


----------



## wolfsnaps

I had to add my baby boy to the list. But let me just say that ALL of your puppies are awesome. I was going to pick two or three to comment on but they are ALL adorable! The big pups and the little puppies, they are all amazing! But then again, all dogs rock. 

So here is my baby Sargeant, my heart for sure. He may look like a sad puppy in these pictures (why oh why didn't I take more?) but he has a very good life


----------



## craven.44

My baby Landen right before I got him. These are his petfinder pics. Is it any wonder why we couldn't resist?
























Mia was an adult when we found her, but I am sure she would have been in the running...


----------



## Dog_Shrink

Awww poor Bello puppy... thank God he found you  

Pugmom... holy HUGE batman look at Cyrus's feet! Is he a Rott??? Dobie?

Bently'smom... welcome to the forum and PLEASE post more pics of your adorable baby


----------



## pugmom

Dog_Shrink said:


> Awww poor Bello puppy... thank God he found you
> 
> Pugmom... holy HUGE batman look at Cyrus's feet! Is he a Rott??? Dobie?
> 
> Bently'smom... welcome to the forum and PLEASE post more pics of your adorable baby


He was our Dobie


----------



## klaire12

I have far too many cute pics of Chloe.
These are of her at 10 weeks.















*First day home*
















*After a dig in the garden & her fave toy, who's now lost his squeeker and both eyes*


----------



## Bentley'smom

anyone know why my post was removed? thanks.


----------



## Dog_Shrink

No clue Bentlysmom... stupid Q but are ya sure you didn't accidentally delete it maybe???


----------



## ioreks_mom

i see your post there but not your picture. did you delete it off the site you put it on? i am sorry, i don't know, i am just guessing.


----------



## ecross1983

HERSHEY


----------



## Bentley'smom

sorry, I found my post but not sure why pic is gone now. but in all honesty I am not very technically inclined when it comes to posting pics. I sure love seeing all the pics of all of you furkids. I wanna just give each one a big ol hug!


----------



## Dog_Shrink

Ok guys... I could stand to see some more puppy pics... feeling blue today (Still) and they cheer me up.

I wanted to post one of my Dauber when he was 4 months old. I knew just from this pic that he was going to be special indeed... and he certainly didn't disappoint.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers




----------



## AmyBeth

Baby Buster sleeping in his "daddy's" lap









Mom's dogs...

Baby Docka, her first day at our house only a couple days old.









Baby Wishbone and my brother









Puppy pile on my brother (named left to right)
On my lil' bro is Wishbone and Bevo
On the floor is Lily and big on'


----------



## Marsh Muppet

RedyreRottweilers said:


>


Okay, you need to remove these pictures before my wife gets home from work. If she sees 'em, I'll have to get a Rott puppy. She misses our old boy something terrible, and this might be too much for her. I miss him too, but I'm not ready for a puppy.


----------



## winniec777

RedyreRottweilers said:


>


This picture is just beautiful! Now I want a rottie, too...

Poca puppy pictures:

Jungle girl....Look, a fox!!










Sleepy girl....


----------



## mintesa

RedyreRottweilers said:


>


beautiful


----------



## yom

Here is Chesdin on the day we got him 2 years ago. He was about 4.5 months old


----------



## Sherm

Need to stay awake...awake.....cannot miss any playtime.....awake.....


----------



## upendi'smommy

It's Mina obviously.


----------



## MoonStr80

Words cannot describe how cute Johnnie was, I always question if she'd stay this tiny and cute forever!!!! To bad I didn't have Frankie until 3½ years old ugh I bet he was a cutie


----------



## Rottieluv

Porter the first day we had him!










His feet are no where near that small now.


----------



## TheBear

These are my boys as puppies. Odin on the left is now a year and 3 months old. Roux is still only 7 months.


----------



## Dog_Shrink

Awwww Roux's big ole satellite dish ears... too precious


----------



## my lil nut case

They are all adorable! I love puppies.

I'm new here so this is my mini aussie Bandit... i often say it is a good thing he is so cute because sometimes he is just so bad! 

This is him at 6 weeks... we didn't get to bring him home until 8 weeks, but we got to visit









here he is at about 10 weeks









wondering why i won't play his keep away game with socks at about 6 months









and this was mid september this year (7 months)









there are so many cute ones it was hard to pick just 4! (and hopefully they work this time!)


----------



## Meshkenet

Léon at 3 months, with his "get these boots off me!" look... he had to wear them, his paws were irritated from standing on concrete for too long.


----------



## Angie's Bella

This is my favorite thread in a long time!! I love puppies  

This is my Bella when we first brought her home at 8 weeks








And this is her when she was a little bit older, maybe about 18 weeks?? As you can see she was already out growing her bed she would lay in to go to work with me.









This was Abbi when she was a tiny puppy, maybe only a few weeks old.














Edit: I forgot to brag  My Bella was also the BEST puppy and was completely house broken by 10 weeks and knew all her basic commands, did loose leash walking and could fetch and drop it by 15 weeks old. I know, I know...... she great!!


----------



## sizzledog

The second one from the top will hopefully be mine...









Ada as a puppy...









Proof of the utter cuteness of corgi puppies... the dobes were not impressed.


----------



## sizzledog

Ronin was a cute, masculine little puppy...









I have to include a stacked puppy photo. He was SUCH a nice puppy, too bad he didn't stay this nice!









(still looking for a non-stacked puppy pic of Kaylee...)


----------



## Elisabeth

Stark at 6.5 weeks old (from the breeder):


















About 10ish weeks?


----------



## Elisabeth

And three of my all time favorite puppy pictures:


----------



## Mason

Baby Mason!!




























He was (still is!) so friggin' cute. These pictures are from his first day home.


----------



## Cracker

This is Cracker about a week after I adopted her (4 1/2 months)








This is Cracker at about 6 months, at the park, lounging with Milo and Nali her other "pup" friends.


----------



## Gladius270

My little Aussie, Athena. Sleeping on her beloved squirrel toy.


----------



## CoverTune

Holy smokes, I can hardly stand this flood of cuteness! This photo of Isis however, may be my favourite dog photo EVER!



pugmom said:


>


Here is Corona around 8 weeks, with me









And passed out in the back yard, probably 10-ish weeks old


----------



## CoverTune

And little miss Aria..

Six weeks old









8 weeks old, peering up from my lap at the airport, just hours after I picked her up









Venturing out onto the balcony at my apartment for the first time









And passed out on my bed, no shame lol


----------



## LittleFr0g

Super cute puppies everyone! I think Kuma was pretty darn cute though, hehe


----------



## Deron_dog

Roxie, I have no clue what age she is here, She's a rescue for me.









Chad at 4 maybe 5 weeks old









Kowalski at 1 week of age....









Kowalski 4 weeks old.


----------



## Deron_dog

Deron and Chad, few days old...









Deron 6 weeks old.


----------



## Kibasdad

Kiba at about 4 - 5 weeks
It was all over once I saw that face.


----------

